# Ausschneiden



## lukaswalschi (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Ich wollte fragen wir und mit was man am besten Menschen oder ähnliches ausschneidet.
Dann noch eine frage zu den Haaren wir kann man die am besten ausschneiden?


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo.

Da die Vorgehensweise prinzipiell immer gleich ist, habe ich dir mal ein paar Links rausgesucht. 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/234003-haare-freistellen-fuer-den-profi.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/260933-haare-freistellen-geht-das-bei-diesem-bild.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/288809-exaktes-ausschneiden.html
http://photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto10.php

Falls du noch spezifische Fragen zu deinem Photo hast - immer her damit. 

Philip


----------

